# First deer hunt



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

So I’m going on my first deer hunt in Michigan (November) I plan on taking my Marlin 1895 45-70. I’ve got limited experience with this rifle however I’ve got a lot of shooting experience. I’m just curious if anyone’s got some recommendations on ammo currently I’ve only shot Hornady 325gr and was pleased with it. Thanks for your recommendations in advance.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Is that the red tipped version? Those bullets blew up on impact out of my .444 Marlin. I was very disappointed with the terminal ballistics. I switched to a Hornady jacketed flat point that holds together much better and drops them dead on the spot every time.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah I was referring to the LEVERevolution rounds. Buffalo bore is the only other that people seem to really like


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There are factory rounds with better bullets. I know Winchester and Federal make solid and/or hollow point factory loadings.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sdtactac said:


> Yeah I was referring to the LEVERevolution rounds. Buffalo bore is the only other that people seem to really like


I've read quite a few comments about the LEVERevolution rounds. It seems that when they hit a deer, they go off like a grenade! Yes, they will kill the deer, but they turn a bunch of it into unusable hash! 

Unless they've changed them, I'd think to stay away. God knows there are plenty of choices out there. What I'd want is a bullet with controlled expansion. Enough that it uses up all it's energy with the expansion, and still stays together inside the animal, leaving all it's energy there. 

That will kill a deer, real quick!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I will never by a leverultion round there junk like everyone else said explode on impact and leave a wounded deer that you gotta shoot again and waste all the meat in them. We reloaded are own hollow points and work like a charm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I guess I’ll find out. Buddy uses 325gr in his Henry 45-70 and loves them. He’s handloading the same specs now. Three deer, two dropped and the other ran 40yds. I just got a Henry too and bought a box. We’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Junebug2320 said:


> Well I guess I’ll find out. Buddy uses 325gr in his Henry 45-70 and loves them. He’s handloading the same specs now. Three deer, two dropped and the other ran 40yds. I just got a Henry too and bought a box. We’ll see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use the leverevolution. I like them. There was nothing in the cast cavity but pink jello when I opened him up. Went clean through, was surprised the small holes both entry and exit. But I cant say what it does if you hit the shoulders. This was also at 185yards, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies I think I’m going to stick with the LEVERevolution rounds they’re very accurate out of my rifle and that’s what really concerns me the most.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Sdtactac said:


> Thanks for the replies I think I’m going to stick with the LEVERevolution rounds they’re very accurate out of my rifle and that’s what really concerns me the most.


Yea, I thought the same thing until I shot a couple deer with them.


----------

